# 10 Biggest Classical Music Celebrities of the Last 50 Years (Composers/Performers)



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Just finding out about John Ogdon, who I didn't know anything about. He could be called one of the top ten classical music celebrities of the last 50 years, if you make a distinction between performer and composer. Leonard Bernstein would be another even though he's a composer also. Someone might argue Stockhausen would be a more important contributor than Ogdon, but not as famous to as many people. I am wondering who are the most famous classical performers, but another interesting list would be who are the ten most famous classical composers of the last 50 years. So, two lists are interesting, the ten most well known classical performers (Sills, Pavarotti, etc.) and most well known composers (Bernstein, Glass, etc.).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Since Lang Lang would easily be among the 10 biggest celebrities, I will abstain.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's like Classical Emmy awards. They are simply given to whom the entertainment elite believe are the best performers. Usually the same artists year after year. They haven't got a clue as to whom the most profound classical artists are at a given point in time. Their celebrity picks don't interest me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Since Lang Lang would easily be among the 10 biggest celebrities, I will abstain.


Best reply by a mile .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Some would say Pugg...............


----------

